# Is "Goof Off" the same as "Goo Gone"?



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I have to get some badge gunk off my kids uniform. I put them on using Badge Magic. The website suggests that "Goof Off" is the way to remove the crud, but already have "Goo Gone" in the house. If I try that, am I going to ruin the shirt? Are they the same thing? Thanks!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I've not had good luck w/ goo gone on fabric - it always leaves an oil stain


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I found this: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_th...e_and_goof_off


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I was going to say the same thing about the Goo Gone, it even feels oily.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmmmm.... well, the Badge Magic site recommends Goof Off by name, so I guess I'll have to go with that. Now if only I can find it. Three stores so far, and no luck.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Echoing the other PPs. Goo Gone leaves oily residues. Only use it on something that washes easily. Fabric holds the oil and doesn't release it well. Wash your hands well after using it, too!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Hmmmm.... well, the Badge Magic site recommends Goof Off by name, so I guess I'll have to go with that. Now if only I can find it. Three stores so far, and no luck.

home depot, a ahrdware store, target, Wal-mart perhaps even CVS or Walgreens. I would imagine that most grocery stores might carry it as well, automotive department or cleaning will be the sections you are looking for.
It's a white and organe round plastic pot with lid, about the size of a large vaseline jar.

good luck


----------

